# J.C. Higgins Sportflite



## oldy57 (Apr 29, 2021)

I got a call about a J.C Higgins Sportflite bike. Sold at Sears back in the day. Anyone know what year this might be. Also he is looking for tires, I think 571 would be correct mm size. I am not looking to buy it, just trying to help out.


----------



## Oilit (Apr 29, 2021)

Interesting bike! Canadian maybe? It doesn't quite look like anything I've seen.


----------



## oldy57 (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes it probably is Canadian. It is in Alberta, I am in Manitoba. Belongs to my friends relatives.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 30, 2021)

The stamping on that tire confirms it. " 26 x 1-3/4 fits British rim F12 and American S7"  and we know it's not a Schwinn.


----------



## AndyA (Apr 30, 2021)

Interesting frame. It doesn't show up in the Sears U.S. catalog reprints through 1965.


----------



## Oilit (May 1, 2021)

I just noticed it says "Made in Canada" on the head badge, just below "J.C. Higgins". And I guess "Simpsons-Sears" has to be the Canadian arm of Sears, Roebuck and Co, so maybe they had their own catalogs?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 2, 2021)

Wow, never seen a JCH like that! The American Sportflite model was new for '58, just below the top of the line Flightliner. The frame design is similar to imports of the era, which were available from Sears in the '60s, a slightly lighter version of US middleweights.


----------



## Oilit (May 2, 2021)

Are there any markings on the rims? As @Rivnut said, if they fit S-7 tires then they've got to be 571mm. And from the pictures it looks like there's a knurled strip down the middle, just like a Schwinn S-7 rim. I've got a rough Raleigh Lancer with Dunlop rims (and Schwinn tires!), but there's no knurling on the Dunlops.


----------



## Pedaltherapy (May 27, 2021)

Amazingly clean, preserved bike with a frame I've never seen before.


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 12, 2021)

Very unique love the frame !!!!!!


----------

